# What lake should I do with my 120g?



## Guest (Jun 1, 2008)

Later this summer I planning on changing my small-hap/peacock/growout to a used 125g and reusing my 120g (48"x24"x24") for something else.

Here's what I've been thinking:
A Mbuna display tank
A Tanganyika community
A Tropheus community
A Victorian community
or A West African community

What do you guys think I should do *and why*. Also some personal feedback about any of those stocking genres would be appreciated, like is it easy or challenging, species recommendations, general Pros and Cons, etc.

Thanks in advance,
~Ed


----------



## Ispintechno (Mar 27, 2008)

Completely a matter of personal taste and brand loyalty if you will - I think you will get what people love about one or the other despite only have tried one or the other. In this case I would say you have to figure out what type of fish is your own must have. Tough choice - all can be very stunning and unique. 
Lately I've been interested in doing a single species Tropheus tank - a flock of those guys are cute and strike a pleasure nerve with me, for a swarm of fish colour show tank I'd still say its tough too beat a crowded Lake Malawi tank - Haps, Mbuna and Peacocks. Non-fish people always mistake it for a salt water tank.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Where is this tank going to go?


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2008)

Fogelhund said:


> Where is this tank going to go?


What do you mean? Do you mean where am I moving it? Probably to another room on the other side of the house and put the 125g where it is now, or the other way around.


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2008)

Ispintechno said:


> Completely a matter of personal taste and brand loyalty if you will - I think you will get what people love about one or the other despite only have tried one or the other. In this case I would say you have to figure out what type of fish is your own must have. Tough choice - all can be very stunning and unique.
> Lately I've been interested in doing a single species Tropheus tank - a flock of those guys are cute and strike a pleasure nerve with me, for a swarm of fish colour show tank I'd still say its tough too beat a crowded Lake Malawi tank - Haps, Mbuna and Peacocks. Non-fish people always mistake it for a salt water tank.


Well personally I was leaning more towards a Tropheus tank or Mbuna tank, but I figured if people could convince me otherwise I'd try one of the other tank genres.

~Ed


----------



## DMWave45 (Jan 22, 2008)

A victorian community would be fun. Great colors that are unique to victorians. I have some astatotilapia latifasciata holding right now. Great fish


----------



## LexBubble (May 21, 2008)

I have two malawi tanks because they have brighter colors than tangyanika and there is an abundance of available species of malawi than of the other two lakes. However, most victorians are stunning with a crazy array of colors and color combinations. I have a Pundimilia Neyererei thrown in my malawi tank and he is my favorite fish. The only reason I don't have a victorian tank is that there aren't as many readily available fish from there.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Marduk said:


> Fogelhund said:
> 
> 
> > Where is this tank going to go?
> ...


I mean, is it a centerpiece display tank, or....


----------



## jordanroda (May 4, 2006)

my vote is a trophues tank... :thumb:


----------



## Severum11 (May 5, 2007)

Tough choice.....maybe it is time to buy more tanks and have one of each  I would probably go with Tanganyika community myself, for no other reason than being drawn to the fish of that lake recently.


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2008)

Fogelhund said:


> Marduk said:
> 
> 
> > Fogelhund said:
> ...


It's one of two large display tanks in the dining room.

~Ed


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2008)

Severum11 said:


> Tough choice.....maybe it is time to buy more tanks and have one of each  I would probably go with Tanganyika community myself, for no other reason than being drawn to the fish of that lake recently.


I thought about that, but I was thinking if I don't do mbuna or a tang community now I could always try them later in smaller 55g's or 75g's...

Either way I was looking to challenge myself while having a visually rewarding tank as the outcome.

~Ed


----------



## FLGirl1977 (Jul 24, 2007)

Well if it were me personally, I would do a tropheus tank. I already have a Tang. and Hap/Peacock, but if I had a third tank (more like the space for a third tank) it would be big enough for three types of tropheus. I just LOVE their movement! They always seem to be sifting, swimming, etc. I just find them very interesting to watch!


----------



## gaqua (Apr 11, 2008)

I like the idea of a Tropheus colony, but it can be very expensive, with fish costing ~$15-$30 each.

However, they are really cool to watch.


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2008)

gaqua said:


> I like the idea of a Tropheus colony, but it can be very expensive, with fish costing ~$15-$30 each.
> 
> However, they are really cool to watch.


Unfortunately with me most of the current fish I want (haps) are not available in New Jersey, at least from sources I trust. Luckily with Mbuna and Tropheus (and other Tanganyika cichlids) Atlantis Cichlids is only either a 2 hour drive or $10 shipping overnight away... That's another reason why I was considering something other than keeping it as a hap or peacock tank.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

I would go with a mbuna tank in this case. Given it is a "display" tank, you will get colour and quite a bit of activity.


----------

